
Ask HN: Is there software to manage hundreds of containers per CPU core? - networkimprov
e.g. a 32-core host running 8,192 containers.<p>Such containers would require a small CPU &amp; RAM footprint :-)<p>This implies it&#x27;s possible:
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ubuntu.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;06&#x2F;11&#x2F;how-many-containers-can-you-run-on-your-machine<p>Kubernetes has a default limit of 110 pods&#x2F;node, and perhaps a max of ~250:
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prefetch.net&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2018&#x2F;02&#x2F;10&#x2F;the-kubernetes-110-pod-limit-per-node&#x2F;<p>K8s permits numerous containers&#x2F;pod but its unit of mgmt is the pod, IIUC.
======
networkimprov
Here are the links, live:

[1] [https://blog.ubuntu.com/2015/06/11/how-many-containers-
can-y...](https://blog.ubuntu.com/2015/06/11/how-many-containers-can-you-run-
on-your-machine)

[2] [https://prefetch.net/blog/2018/02/10/the-
kubernetes-110-pod-...](https://prefetch.net/blog/2018/02/10/the-
kubernetes-110-pod-limit-per-node/)

------
dankohn1
You can set K8s to increase the max pods per node.

[https://prefetch.net/blog/2018/02/10/the-
kubernetes-110-pod-...](https://prefetch.net/blog/2018/02/10/the-
kubernetes-110-pod-limit-per-node/)

